# FS: Massive Spring Cleaning! Tanks, Sumps, Pumps, Heaters, Skimmers, LR - Ladner!



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

We are located in Ladner. Can also be picked up in Richmond (No 2 Rd & Westminster Hwy) - or can deliver to Mission weekly for a charge (excluding large tanks)

If you need a picture or dimensions, let us know - way too much to list. Will take a photo and text it to you if interested!

And here we go!

Tanks. Any purchase of large tanks will include help loading, free hug, and tasty adult beverages (if available.) - possible delivery with fee.





125 gallon 4ft with home made black stand - double rear overflow eurobraced - (48x24x25) $250



90 gallon 4ft with home made pine standu/url] - (48x18x25)" $150




60 gallon reef ready, center overflow with stand - (36x17x20) - $150

33 gallon - $40

33 gallon wide tank - (33x12x18.5)" $35









25 gallon - Unique Exo Terra Turtle Terrarium (rare) - dimensions are 24x18x14 Custom built black stand with door. - $100

20 gallon tall blue blackground (24x12x16) - $25

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Liverock:

Approximately 100lbs - large and small in a tub ready for pickup

$2.50/lb

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sumps:

Aqueon 2 sump - $180 (will include filter socks)
Aqueon 3 sump - $22 (will include filter socks) 
Oceanic 33 gallon drilled sump single baffle (36x12x17)- $60

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Skimmers:

Tunze 9004 - $100
ASM G1 (No pump) - $40
ASM G3 (Needs pump) - $50
Marineland Pro 300 (Rated to 300 gallons) - $120

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Lights:

Coralife 36" 2 bulb - $60
Teklight T5HO 8 bulb w/bulbs (needs ballast) - $150
AQpro LED - 24" w/controller - $180
LED flexible light strip - $20

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Heaters:

Jager 200W - $30
Jager 150W - $20
Jager 150W - $20

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Pumps:

Eheim Compact 530GPH Return - $90
Rio 2500 Return - $40
Maxijet 160gph - $15
Speedwave DC 790GPH - $80
Tunze Silence Water Pump (792gph) - $140 
Aqua Lifter - $15
Aqua Lifter - $15
MP40 Wetside for parts - $40

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Filters:

Penguin HOB - $15
9W In tank UV Filter (needs new bulb) - $15

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Overflows

CPR CS100 - 1" drain $80
CPR CS102 2x 1" drain with silence "mod" - $80

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Reactors:

Phosban 150 (no pump) - $35
Aqua Max Biopellet Reactor (no pump) - $50

----------------------------------------------------------------------
The Ten Dollah Make You Hollah Stuff:

Filter Floss (Lots) - $10
Mini ice trays - for making your own food - $10
Breeder box - $10
PH 7.0 Seachem - $10
Smooches - $10
Buddha Aztec Tank Ornament - $10
PVC Glue & Primer - $10
Fluval 3Plus In tank filter: $10
Fluval Ammonia Remover - $10
RODI Drinking Water Reservoir Tank - $10
Reefkeeper SID V2 - $10
Diatome Powder - $10
1" Check Valve - $10
3/4" Gate Valve - $10
AC50 Filter - $10
10 gallon tank - $10
10 gallon tank - $10
10 gallon tank - $10
40 gallon breeder sump - 3 baffles - cracked glass needs reseal - $10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The 5 Dollah Makes Ya Tallah:

Misc Nets - $2-$5
Flourish Iron - $5
Flourish Tabs - $5
High Five - $5
Light Timer - $5
Light Timer - $5
PVC 1" - 10ft - $5
PVC 1.5" - 10ft - $5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Freebie Knick-Knack Paddy-Wacks

Ceramic Diffuser: Free
Flourish Comprehensive 1/4 - Free
(Planted Tank Ferts) K2P04 - Free
Hugs - Free
(Planted Tank Ferts) KS04 - Free
Seachem Reef Advantage Calcium Supplement (1/4 left) 
Home made skimmer - Free (needs pump)
HOB Canister filter with broken pickup - Free
125 gallon - reef ready single overflow, needs new front glass - Free for the next week otherwise it goes to the dump


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

To the [email protected]


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Please note this sale is going toward the funding of our soon to be tiki bar. Any purchasers will be invited back for drinks and party's as soon as the bar is setup. Please don't let the fact that we are raging alcoholics deter you from dealing with us 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Afty86 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pm'd

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bump for the new tiki bar!!!!!!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump for some good guys, although it doesn't need it as it was just bumped! Do the free hugs apply to everyone? =)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bippedy bump! and yes free hugs apply to all!


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Is the 125 gal 6 ft with stand still available ?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

bump! Heading to J&L tomorrow - can bring things out with me.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Sunday bump!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

is the turtle tank still available?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

it is indeed.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the equipment Ryan
Lots left


----------

